# ADS 320i - passive or active X-over ?



## cadwillow (Apr 1, 2011)

I am installing a pair of older ADS 320i's into the front doors of my Toyota Tundra. Both the speakers and passive X-overs were recently refurbished.

I can run the ADS's full range using the passives and a Soundstream D-200 
(100w x 2) or use an electronic X-over (either a Coustic 3 way, or Nakamichi EC200H) and run the D200 to the mids, and a Soundstream D50 (25 x 2, Class A) to the tweeters.

Bass via a pair of Image Dynamics 8" subs in a Q-logic enclosure, powered by a bridged Mmats Class D.

Head unit is a Pioneer AVH-P3300BT. (no internal X-over feature)

Doors/interior of cabin have been treated, am more into SQ than volume ...

Once I set the levels and X-over points I will likely not mess with them - I just
keep assuming that, all else being equal, an active setup with have a cleaner and better sound than going passive. 

Is this a valid assumption ? Welcome any comments, thanks.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

cadwillow said:


> I am installing a pair of older ADS 320i's into the front doors of my Toyota Tundra. Both the speakers and passive X-overs were recently refurbished.
> 
> I can run the ADS's full range using the passives and a Soundstream D-200
> (100w x 2) or use an electronic X-over (either a Coustic 3 way, or Nakamichi EC200H) and run the D200 to the mids, and a Soundstream D50 (25 x 2, Class A) to the tweeters.
> ...


YES! GO ACTIVE WITH WHAT YOU ARE DESCRIBING! Use the Nac EC200H. That should be an Awesome setup! You will not be disappointed at all.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

In the _post is so old does anyone still care_ column...

The ADS AX2 active crossover came with instructions on how to biamp the 320i set. It used 16P DIP headers and you soldered in resistors to set it up.


----------

